# TiVo Roamio Motherboard Replacement with Asus Mini ITX and Core i3



## heyted (Mar 4, 2012)

Part One - Tivo Roamio Motherboard Removal






Part Two - Asus Thin Mini-ITX Motherboard with Core i3 Processor Installation and TiVo Case Modifications


----------

